# Our try at Magic-Sculpt



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

After Dennis (denray) posted his new station using Magic-Sculpt we thought we would give it a try and rock this Farm Life building that we use for a speeder storage. I just saw that I forgot to spray a coat of Krylon clear coat on that will help about the shine. The Magic-Sculpt was very easy to work with and we will sandstone rock a lot more on our layout. Thanks to Garden Railways for the article and to Dennis for bring it to our attention.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice looking building for the speeder.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Henson 
That looks great, how long did it take you to do it? I am sure not long even for your first building. I am finding more and more stuff to do with the magic sculp, I love it. Where did you get them doors? 
And Stan at Prescott, Arizona told me to tell you Hello. 
Great project keep them coming. 
Dennis


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, Reba did the sculpting a side or two as she had time and I did the painting. Thats one of the things that we like about it you work a side stop and go back and add more later. The doors came on the building. Here's a pic with the speeder. 
That Stan the Man is a busy Man.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd say that turned out quite well!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

how do I find Denray's posting? Very good looking and I'm interested in learning more!


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 05/12/2008 8:29 PM
how do I find Denray's posting? Very good looking and I'm interested in learning more! " border=0>





http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/7/postid/25876/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Henson 
Was that a plastic building?


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By denray on 05/12/2008 8:37 PM 
Henson 
Was that a plastic building?

Dennis, yes it was a Farm Life 1:32 building that I got at Atwoods and 3000toys a year or two ago. I couldn't find it on 3000toys just now.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Henson 
Did you happen to take a photo before you started? 
I know there is a termendous change, I know you can take a cheap plain looking building and really make some huge changes. 
Dennis


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I like how made the building looks that it was made of stone . How did you get that look of real stone?Am i wright that you applied the magic sulp over the plastic parts of the building. And yes it looks great


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a picture of the building before applying the magic-sculpt. I guess I picked it up at Atwoods Farm Supply before Christmas can't a find invoice from 3000toys.


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Those little NewRay buildings are great for side structures. I the horse stall and small barn next to a farmhouse. Technically they are 1/32 scale, but they fit right in as small structures. I have not been able to find this one online yet. 

Paul


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Your stonework came out swell Henson. With all the old stone buildings used in the east and the south particularly this material and technique should prove a real boon to modelers. 

Did you have to rough up the plastic on the building to get the Magic-Scuplt to stick? Thanks for the post!


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Smith on 05/13/2008 11:19 PM

Did you have to rough up the plastic on the building to get the Magic-Scuplt to stick? Thanks for the post!




Richard, we just rolled it out with a rolling pin with wax paper between and pressed it on the plastic. You have a hour to hour and half to 
do the carving. This stuff would work great on your Plexiglas building. 

Your right all of the old building on our town square are building with sandstone rock.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done, Henson. The lady carver did a wonderful job on the stone.  Sure like the way it fits on the RR as a speeder shed. 

Very interesting concept.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool Henson, plus looks like you've done lots of work in your shop.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Which issue of GR was this featured? Is there a "how-to" here somewhere?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

3 issues back in GRR magazine article by Jack Verducci, and also check out Finished Depot in this building Forum, it is a great product. 
Dennis


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Henson on 05/12/2008 2:43 PM

After Dennis (denray) posted his new station using Magic-Sculpt we thought we would give it a try and rock this Farm Life building that we use for a speeder storage. I just saw that I forgot to spray a coat of Krylon clear coat on that will help about the shine. The Magic-Sculpt was very easy to work with and we will sandstone rock a lot more on our layout. Thanks to Garden Railways for the article and to Dennis for bring it to our attention.










Good work and very imaginative. The effect is quite appealing.


----------



## wclarkdrum (Jan 6, 2008)

Henson, I liked yours and Reba's try at Magic Sculpt! I just order from TAP and will be anxious to see what kind of success I will have. 

Wes


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Wes, I think you will like it, very easy to work.


----------

